
Take your royalty checks, SoundExchange begs  - J3L2404
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-music13-2010mar13,0,203655,print.story
======
pbhjpbhj
Surely if it's a government agency they should be part of the Copyright office
(same phone network, same web address) and called something like the United
States Copyright Collection Agency.

Responding to an email @soundexchange.com looks like a scam. Responding to an
email @copyright.gov appears far more legit and you've a pretty good idea that
if you're being scammed the USCO will let you know.

